# Ho Ho, its off to the vet we go



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Had to take our boy Ringo to the vet today. Noticed his beak looking wierd. Turns out he broke the bottom beak. The vet said just watch it and it will grow back out. He may have flown into the side of the aviary. We're mighty glad it wasn't some deformity from a disease.

Took Katrina along for the ride and had the vet check out her scissor beak. There is really nothing we can do for it but she can eat and drink just fine so we'll continue to watch it.

Had poop tested and back to worming. Katrina had some roundworms so that means all of them get a round again. Seems like they came back quicker than before. We just wormed everyone in September. We also will have to do a round of Ivomec because we saw some mites.

Here's Miss Katrina. Also want to add that she got sick after we got to the vet. Can't recall having one get sick from riding (this has been discussed before on the forum) before, but she sure did. She got ok and overwhelmed the vet with her sweet and gentle ways.
I could just squeeze her everytime I see her (or any of them for that matter).

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Can sure relate to your Vet visit*

Maggie...Mr. Squeaks got car sick this last time too, poor guy.

Dr. Burke prescribed Panacur for Squeaker's round worms and it sure got rid of 'em! But I've read on this site that the stuff can make them sick. Squeaks seemed to do fine and he was under a year in age...maybe he got sick and I just didn't know enough what to look for then!

Katrina is a doll! What a cute face! Hope all your pijjies get "well" REAL soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Hope Ringo grows a new bottom beak soon, is he still able to pick up seeds?

Katrina looks like a real sweety, she is a cutie pie, my little Jasper would just love to meet her. LOL  

I wonder if car sickness is also related to them not feeling 100%, as well as being derived from being able to see movement... 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Shi and Treesa. 

Ringo can pick up seed. As a matter of fact, he has gained some weight since we last weighed him. He is the best little fellow. We've had him about five years. Got him in as a baby and he turned out to be one of those pigeons that gets so tame you can't release them. He has a unique personality. He likes to stay on the ground more than the perches, courts every lady in the aviary but has never settled for any one. Took up with ****** for awhile but that fizzled. He is so cute running around. He is a jumper and by that I mean he will run around and jump over other pigeons like a horse jumping fences. Never had another one do that. I love him to pieces.

The elegant Katrina is one of the most loving of our pigeons. You can bring her in the house and she'll "stroll" across the floor, spreading her tail feathers. So cute.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie, what a beauty you have there. I am glad all is well.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

Katrina is adorable! Thank you for showing her to us I hope she gets cleared up of those nasty worms soon...I HATE WORMS! Hoping for Ringo's beak to heal up nicely as well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Treesa,*

don't think Mr. Squeaks' car sickness was related to his health as he passed his checkup with flying colors!  

However, I didn't have the carrier completely covered. The door was facing me in the drivers seat so I could look and talk to him at stop lights. That could have been it. Could also have been the motion of the car and stop and go traffic. That has gotten to me at times!


----------

